# does igf-1 cause bloating?



## graniteman (Oct 30, 2011)

I started IGF on Friday around 100mcgs, but I also started loading creatine. I think the other igfs I've had are fake or bunk. I was using a really cheap peptide supplier from Florida that I don't think I can mention. So I switched to one some of the people on here said is good, hands have been tingling and feel sore but I've been crazy bloated and sluggish I started the creatine on Saturday. Never loaded it before so I didn't know which was to blame. What should I expect from the IGF assuming its real. Thanks for any input.


----------



## moresize (Oct 31, 2011)

graniteman said:


> I started IGF on Friday around 100mcgs, but I also started loading creatine. I think the other igfs I've had are fake or bunk. I was using a really cheap peptide supplier from Florida that I don't think I can mention. So I switched to one some of the people on here said is good, hands have been tingling and feel sore but I've been crazy bloated and sluggish I started the creatine on Saturday. Never loaded it before so I didn't know which was to blame. What should I expect from the IGF assuming its real. Thanks for any input.


 
if you have REAL IGF then what you should notice would be a change in your body composition...it's amazing

Things you should feel:
pre work out injection- nice pump

bloat usually is based on diet


----------



## moresize (Oct 31, 2011)

forgot about the slugish feeling...IGF is supposed to make you more insulin sensitive so I can't see why that would make you sluggish.

I take 60mcg prework with BCAA only and no carbs and getting crazy fatloss and feel great.


----------



## graniteman (Nov 1, 2011)

Cool man, thanks. Is it best to take it before work outs then?


----------



## moresize (Nov 2, 2011)

I take it 15min pre workout and only on workout days...this works for me but based on theory and how IGFlr3 works you do not need to do this.


I go by what works for me...how many times have you seen guys take a gram of test and look like crap and another only takes 500mg a week and look greats.


----------

